# Phoenix 2K2 vs their latest P11



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the 2K2 board in 3 of my engines and need to get a couple more but see they have replaced it with something new. Other than I see it handles a little more speaker, what are the real differences. I'd prefer to have the same in everything but don't seem to find any if the old anymore. Input appreciated.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You will have no problem switching to a new model. P8 for constant power, PB-11 for analog power.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

2k2 was a great board. 

Phoenix Sound had to redesign the board due to not being able to obtain one electrical part so born was the PB11. 

The PB11 can be used for battery or track power. I recommend using the PB11 so it can be used either way.

I do have some 2k2 boards that I could sell.


----------

